# Lucky bamboo in HOB filter



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

They grow massive root systems and get really tall. I had one which got to big for my HOB so I planted it in my 5 gallon. When it came time to tear down the tank, the roots had covered the entire bottom of the tank and pulled up half the substrate with it.


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow. My two plants are 6-8 inches tall, so they are too short to plant directly in the substrate, which is why they are going to grow in the filter until they are tall enough.


----------



## seove (Aug 25, 2014)

WestHaven said:


> Wow. My two plants are 6-8 inches tall, so they are too short to plant directly in the substrate, which is why they are going to grow in the filter until they are tall enough.


 I have three that seem to have stopped growing (completely submerged). The tallest one reached the water surface about a month ago but has stopped growing upward. I recently put the two shorter ones in the HOB filter.


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

They aren't supposed to be fully submerged. The plants will slowly die.


----------



## boredom.is.me (Sep 1, 2014)

^ It's funny how many people say that. Have you every tried them submerged? I'm guessing not. I had over 20 smaller (6-8") pieces. Some of which were 100% submerged. The others had just a little bit of leaf area above the surface. They all have found their ways to the top just fine, and are greener than they were with extremely full and long leaves, as well as extremely dense root systems. The stalk on ALL of them were below the water line at all times. I know other people who have actually had then die after taking them out of a submerged environment.

Lucky Bamboo isn't bamboo. It only looks like it.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

It's really cheap, a short stick can be bought for a quarter a piece. It's not a true aquatic plant. Needs to be fertilized like any other plant. Light needs are very low and is a slow grower.


----------



## sushant (Mar 3, 2007)

From what I have read, they secrete some chemicals that restrict the growth of fish though I'm not 100% sure about it.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

I am interested in this as I like the planted hang on back look. I may pick one up and see how it goes in my filter. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

